# what does ovulation pain feel like?



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Hiya everyone....now I'm going to ask something that's probably really stupid.  
What does ovulation pain feel like?  Some of you have described a pain in your side or lower back pain - I've always thought this means I'm about to get my period!  I always suffer from really weird cycles (I'm hoping Clomid regulates these a bit) and I always have bad period pain.
Because of my irregularity if you like, I really have no clue about these things, only what I've read about on here!
Sorry to be so sumb, b ut can anyone help?  Also, when do you expect to feel them?  I've had a lower backache and pains in my side for the last 3 days and I'm only on cd10!
Am I just weird??!!!!! 
Help!!!!

Loads of love and babydust to all,

Chris xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

No you're defo not wierd  

Ovulation pain is very similar to AF pain...for me anyway.
I used to get bad ov pain every month, even before Clomid - its just worse now as my ovaries are working extra time !

I get stabbing pains in my ovaries...can be sharp twinges, hot pin sensations....can get very painful.
Also get lower back pain, bloatedness, frequent peeing & nausea.

Whilst on Clomid I've noticed that I get some twinges after about my 2nd pill of the cycle but nothing major then the real ov pain kicks in anywhere from cd10 onwards...mainly starts for me around cd12/13 though & then I ovulate cd14/15.

Hope it eases up for you soon & hope you're getting plenty of  in (we were told to start from cd10 onwards )

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

With me its like a stabbing dull ache in the ovary area to one side, I usually ov around 2 days later.  Although this month (month 7) I haven't had much.  I do get lower back-ache for about a week, starting a few days after the last tablet, sometimes hard to get up and down off my work chair. I've taken to sitting on a heated wheat bag!! xx


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks ladies!!!
Glad I'm not mad!!!!!!!!! - Well, not too much anyhow!

Chris xx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

For me it's like someone sticking a needle in my ovary - not mega painful but a very precise pain, like a nip!

Veronica


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Veronica - the nurse today described it like a stitch - I'm now analysing every pain I feel!!!!!!  It'll have driven me mad by tues I'm sure!!!

Chris xxxxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya

Im afraid I cant answer your question as I have NEVER had O pain!  I was taking Clomid for 6 months last year and am on month 4 of another 12 month cycle and even though I know Im O'ing I dont have any pains!  I guess we are all different so dont worry too much if you dont feel anything.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------

